#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which one game you can play forever?

## Bhavya

Are you a gamer? Is there is rarely a day go without playing a video game either on your phone or on your desktop? 
If yes, can you guys tell me which one game you can play forever?

----------

